# Αγαπητέ φίλο



## sarant (Aug 20, 2008)

Μόλις πήρα σπαμ στα "ελληνικά", μεταφρασμένο από μηχανάκι. Η μετάφραση, βέβαια, αντάξια του "Περίπου εγώ". Πάντως δίνουν και το αγγλικό.

ν.





Αγαπητέ φίλο
Αυτό είναι το χαιρετισμό από Wan Bai Li Ηλεκτρική Εταιρεία, ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους χονδρεμπόρους και λιανοπωλητές Ηλεκτρολόγων στο Πεκίνο, η Κίνα, κυρίως Μας πωλούν ηλεκτρικές προϊόν, όπως ψηφιακές κάμερες, κινητά, LCD TV, XBOX, Laptops, DV, MP4, GPS, παρακαλούμε επισκεφθείτε την ιστοσελίδα μας: www.wocuto.com να βρει κάτι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρονται και παρακαλούμε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας ελεύθερα εάν έχετε οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση, θα προσφέρουν πιο ανταγωνιστικές τιμές και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες για την επιχειρηματική συνεργασία μαζί σας / την εταιρεία σας.
παρακαλούμε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στο:

MSN: [email protected]
E-mail: [email protected]
ΤΗΛ: +8610-66236200

Dear friend
This is the greeting from Wan Bai Li Electrical Company , one of the biggest Electrical wholesaler and Retailer In beijing , China, We mainly sell electrical product such as digital cameras,mobile,LCD TV,xbox, Laptops,DV,Mp4, GPS, please visit our website: www.wocuto.com to find something you may interested and please contact us freely if you have any question ,we will offer more competitive price and best service for business cooperation with you/your company.
please feel free to contact us at:

MSN : [email protected]
E-mail: [email protected]
TEL : +8610-66236200


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 20, 2008)

Και το αγγλικό πάντως δεν πάει πίσω...


----------



## sopherina (Aug 21, 2008)

Αχ και να μπορούσα να διαβάσω το κινέζικο..! :)


----------



## diceman (Aug 22, 2008)

Πάντως το «Τελικά τέσσερις, με ανεμιστήρες και φωτογραφικές μηχανές» δεν το φτάνει! Το θυμάστε αυτό;


----------

